# And without further delay~



## Dutch (Mar 2, 2010)

Please join me in welcoming our newest OTBS members

DangerDan: *OTBS* #199
3montes: *OTBS* #200
Fishawn: *OTBS* #201
deltadude: *OTBS* #202
bbally: *OTBS* #203
Meatball: *OTBS* #204
uncle_lar: *OTBS* #205
RW Willy: *OTBS* #206
ellymae: *OTBS* #207


----------



## acemakr (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## jak757 (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations all!

Thanks for contributing so much to thsi forum, and to new folks like me.












:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:


----------



## treegje (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations all! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










 You deserve it all


----------



## williamzanzinger (Mar 2, 2010)

yonder we tread, to the thin blue smoke.Congrads


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulation sto the new knights of the Smoky Vapors!


----------



## seenred (Mar 2, 2010)

A big congratulatory 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to the new Knights!  All these fine members are very deserving of the honor to which we all aspire.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations Everyone...


----------



## ronp (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats everyone.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 2, 2010)

Great crew.  Congrats to all..


----------



## meatball (Mar 2, 2010)

I am humbled and honored, and to be inducted in such great company...thanks everyone. I've learned so much here and feel like I still have plenty to learn. SMF is a great online community.


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you all.


----------



## ddave (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats to all the new inductees. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## triplebq (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats to each of you .


----------



## Dutch (Mar 2, 2010)

Ya know, there is that point in you life where certain parts of your body just don't do what their supposed to do. I swear that I've been over the Nominations forward and back and somehow I missed some folks. So lets say "hey" to these members too:

Fourthwind: *OTBS* #208
scpatterson: *OTBS* #209
JaxGatorz: *OTBS* #210

Sorry that I missed you guys in the first 'go-round'.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations. Well done.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats to all, thanks for y'all's above & beyond input to the forum.  Couple names I don't recognize, so I guess I've got some searching & reading to do.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats to all the new OTBS members. A fine bunch indeed.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 2, 2010)

I want to congradulate all the OTBS inductees and also say I am humbled to be a part of such great company. thank you all and thank you SMF for making me a better smoker! what a family! I love this place!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome to the nighthood!


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 2, 2010)

*Congratulations Guys!!! Well done*


----------



## pignit (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 2, 2010)

congratulations all of you, You are all very deserving


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 2, 2010)

I would like to welcome all the new Knights to The Order. I'm glad to have ya.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Mar 2, 2010)

:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Congrats to all the new OTBS members!


----------



## okie joe (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrads to you all...


----------



## gnubee (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done all. Well deserved. Keep up the good work.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats to all the new *OTBS* members.
We welcome you aboard


----------



## bassman (Mar 2, 2010)

What a well deserving bunch of new members.  Congratulations!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats to all of the new inductees - Bravo


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats from So Cal.


----------



## niniron (Mar 2, 2010)

This is a Great place to learn. Welcome!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 3, 2010)

WOW!!!! Fine additions to the Order!

My congratulations to all of you!

Eric


----------



## captsly (Mar 3, 2010)

A big congrats to all from Texas!


----------



## jamminjimi (Mar 3, 2010)

Can not steal but can agree enjoy that movie. Congrats and thanks to all for sucessful smokes. Without you and this forum it would not be as easy as it is.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 3, 2010)

Some very deserving honorees all! Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 3, 2010)

congrats to all!!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats to all.  Welcome to the Order


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats to the new order ......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_A  rmataz_01_36:


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow!  Great job to all!
Enjoy the good life!
SOB


----------



## caveman (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations to you all. Go fourth into the calm blue smoke & make good meat.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the SMF OTBS family!  It's a place earned!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Mar 3, 2010)

Way to go gang 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Congrats to all

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## 3montes (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone and what a great group to be a part of 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'm thinking maybe a nice prime rib smoke this weekend to celebrate


----------



## t-bone tim (Mar 3, 2010)

congrats to all the new members


----------



## shooter1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the recently Knighted OTBS members!


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes what everyone else said.  Congrats!


----------



## seenred (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations to these worthy knights!  And well-desreved to all!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 18, 2010)

And The Crowd Goes Wild!!!!







Congrats!!!


Todd


----------



## richtee (Mar 18, 2010)

I know summa dem folks  :{)
'Bout time!


----------



## pepeskitty (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats to all the new OTBS members and thank you for continueing to make this site the best on the internet.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats to all. I hope to one day be worthy enough to have that title myself. Good job!


----------



## eman (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats to all the new squires!!!


----------



## nickelmore (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking at the list, I think everyone of them has help me in some way with this new hobby.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats to the new inductees!  Smoke on!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## meateater (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats to all, I need to watch this thread more often.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats to all of you


----------



## violator (Mar 28, 2010)

Just found this thread myself.
Seems to be GREAT collection of very informative and helpful folks on that list. Congrats a a big THANK YOU to all of them for making this place what it is!!!


----------



## mama's smoke (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats to all.  I stand humbled in your presence and your smoke.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulatrions to all the new members who have earned the title.


----------



## billbo (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations to All. Looking forward to hearing of and viewing more of your smokes.


----------

